# ArcheryTalk Tool Card With 12 Functions.



## foxtail (Dec 13, 2007)

How thick is this?


----------



## WOLFMAN1 (May 10, 2013)

SO thats how MacGuiver got out of tight spots!


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

Handy little tool.


----------

